# White clover still going.. Anyone else?



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Ours is looking a little ratty, but we located a nuc to a nearby neighbor's place last week. He planted white clover in his large lawn (former beekeeper, likes having our bees visit). The nuc started working his clover immediately. We've had some dry spells, but enough rain recently.


----------



## gtwarren1966 (Jul 7, 2015)

Still some in the foothills of NC where I have my bees but it's getting a bit burned out. My big hives will be fine in the 3 week derth we have but 5 swarms I'll be feeding like crazy trying to get 2nd deep filled out before winter.


----------



## BHH9 (Jul 22, 2017)

Yep still going if getting a little long in the tooth. Tons of queen annes lace everywhere. I've seen a bee or two on it. Watched a drone get kicked out today.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Clover still good here (lots of rain this year), but any day now my neighboring dairy farmer will cut it down. Then I'll need a couple of pie-bribes to get my husband to stop mowing the grass airstrip and let the bees work that clover. 

Joe-Pye in full glory, and a touch of the earliest goldenrod. 

Nancy


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

napp weed is doing just fine, just starting to get ripe for them to work.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

We've still got white ball clover blooming here. I have no idea if it's producing any nectar or pollen but it's still white.


----------



## SandyCreekApiary (Feb 13, 2017)

It is still blooming in our area too. Though it could use a little rain it seems like it is drying out a bit.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

Clover is doing good, knapweed is strong, and today I noticed the goldenrod is just beginning. Bees are bringing in lots of pale yellow pollen over the last week.


----------



## CHF (Mar 15, 2016)

We have knapweed, white clover, golden rod, and a bunch of other stuff gong full tilt up here


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

mowed yesterday and noticed i was mowing off dutch (white) clover heads. we will see if they grow back. we have had enough rain here in Central IL to keep it going.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Still have some in my lawn but oddly, they barely touched it this year.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, Dutch clover still in the Alfalfa fields, abnormally late. We also have had unending rain for the last 2 months.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

Previous to today I never looked and this afternoon I noticed the back 2 acres fully blown open and creamy white while moving the chicken tractors into their new spots. The rest of the field is chickory, borage, bee balm, lemon balm and more, and every pollinator from everywhere is here till noon when the flowers close up, the hum is so intnse out back, talk about late blooming we still have blackberry flowers blooming fresh in the hedge rows.


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

We planted white ladino clover and rose clover and dutch clover back in October. It is all still going super, super strong. Irrigated pasture. Millions of flowers...we allow our sheep to "mow" it every few days to keep the flowers coming...

This was an experiment and I have never tried it before. It is producing far above and beyond anything I ever imagined...

We invited some of the AG extension agents from our local AG University [UC Davis]. They explained to me how to plow, disc, level, drag, then kill the weeds, and finally plant a perennial pasture. This is the first time I ever tried it.

I think it may continue to flower all year long here...

Local ranchers also planted massive acreage of clovers mixed with grass...quite a flow...to be honest with you, it has been non-stop.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Knapp weed kicked into high gear the last two days, really hope it's not as good a flow as last year, I can't extract again until next week, all my supers are out, and the bees are getting really testy because they are filling the brood chambers. Probably the first year I have ever wished for flows to slow down.:thumbsup: and the goldenrod in my yard is 6 ft high, oh boy.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm so jelloyos of all of you. All we have here are the crepe myrtles and these irrigated flowering bushes. If you want to harvest some pollen then plant an acre or 2 of the mustard, Soar. When you do it right everything is sustainable here even
through the droughts. Wonder why you're still consider moving away.


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

Beepro,

No complaints at all for this year...as stated earlier, miraculous, non-stop flow since February and we are super thankful.

Mustard for us is very short lived, and would not tolerate the heat here. Clover seems to be the go-to crop for both sheep and bees. It's like killing two birds with one stone.

This is all so very new to us. I have never planted an irrigated perennial pasture in my life and now I realize it really does work. We planted in October of last year, but since March, it has been a non-stop bloom of the clover IF we mow it once a week or put sheep out to mow it on a consistent basis.

We now feel as if we are in sheep and bee heaven...


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

As long as you're happy and stay we are o.k. At least we don't have the monsoon like the other
states. Alfalfa is also long blooming and good for animals in winter feeding. The echium can bloom for months too on irrigation. Have you seen the echium trees in bloom? Yes, the mustard is short blooming only in the Spring time to provide a pollen boost. Planted in succession on irrigation is another story. If clovers do best for you then consider trying some yellow and white tall blooming one. You'll also like the sainfoins.


----------



## Hive Onthehill (Jun 11, 2011)

I just mowed yesterday here at the house and the clover was still flowering. Burdock is starting to flower and goldenrod is starting to pop out. I've also noticed a bunch of long blue/purple flowers blooming along the roadsides too, not sure what they are...?


----------



## Frgrasso (Dec 18, 2014)

Clover is still blooming here


----------

